# Smetana's "Ma Vlast" in Marienbad



## Kurkikohtaus

_Just a small plug for my orchestra and my country!_

Smetana's "Ma Vlast" (My fatherland) is played by most Czech orchestras every year on various significant days. My orchestra, the West Bohemian Symphony Orchestra Marienbad ( Zapadocesky symfonicky orchestr Marianske Lazne ) {Click Me!} plays it every year at the end of October, as October 28th is the day Czechoslovakia received it's independance from the Austro-Hungarian empire back in 1918.

Our performance takes place in Marianske Lazne on Friday October 27th. See you all there! (haha)


----------

